# Christmas Porker meet around 28th / 29th ?



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Providing we can all fit into the car after christmas lunch, turkey curry, turkey stroganoff, turkey soup, turkey sarnies etc.......

....anyone fancy a hoon followed by a sarnie and a pint of R Whites?

Oxfordshire or

Thames Valley or

Midlands or

...somewhere else within an hour and a half.

Sat 28th?

Sunday 29th?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu:

If you can make it Midlands based then i could make the trip either day (more than likely).

Thats assuming i'm not still pi$$ed and can find my car after the Xmas binging


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah me too if it was midlands based


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Might be interested if the 28th and the area was firmed soonish, 'cos I might stay overnight.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu:

Come on buddy, it looks like a plan is forming. Hoon on Sat afternoon, then drink/drunk on Saturday night, followed by another hoon on Sunday. You gonna sort the where & when?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

hmmm, would need somewhere to sleep again...... :


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

> hmmm, would need somewhere to sleep again...... :


Midland's hoteliers or forum members beware KMP wants somewhere to sleep! And if there is anyone here who owns a restaurant have a good look at his pic and I'd bar him if I were you ;D ;D 

Stu, would like to but not certain about this one ...my folks don't leave to go back to the Lake District till the 28th so it might be a bit tricky :-/ I will keep an eye on the thread and let you know in due course!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Vek only needs a place to sit and pillow to hug!! So he wouldn't cause much inconvinience to anybody. Taking this into account, he could easily sleep inside his car!! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Stu - Am defn interested and am off work between Christmas and New Year.

Once we have a date I can fit duty visits around it.... (or maybe I should bring Granny along - shes 84 and would probably love it! on second thoughts maybe not - she might not like the top down...)

Am very impressed (& grateful) that you up for organising another meet so soon!

Louise


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

ok ok plan forming - if we do it in the Midlands then we could start at the same pub we did for the 3 counties meet and just go the other way ;D

I'll put me finking cap on


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

No can do unfortunately, some friends of ours have selfishly arranged their wedding for the 28th.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sounds good to me if i knew where the pub you started from for the 3 counties meet


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu, is that start and finish there? Where abouts is it?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu:

If we start in Oxon then up to Midlands & finish in Oxon, then that kind of excludes us Northern folk.

Too many miles that close to Xmas. I thought when you suggested the Midlands that being halfway for most people to travel, we could have combined it with a bit of a weekender & the hoon would have been around the Midlands.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Stu

Way haaay 

I'm definitely coming to this one - TT or no TT (that would be an Astra then). 29th would be better for me if your looking for for help on a specific day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

depends on where....... and if I can still walk by them... so could be in ?? ??

unless i'm of taxi shopping duty  again..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sat 28th would be good for me, 'cos I won't have the kids till lunchtime on the Sunday ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And a northerly base camp would be fine too ;D or at least an idea of the nearest town.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Oooh - yes please! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Whatabout meeting at say Stafford ;D J14 then doing Buxton and surrounding areas ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Oooh - yes please! ;D


Chris - will have to drive the TTR's up together! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Louise, do you and Chris need a consort ?
Thats three TTR's you can be piggy in the middle then ! BLACK SILVER BLACK ! WOW what a sandwich...remind me tonight ! Its in my diary now.

More details please ...J


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL! The ultimate pose!

John will be very glad of an escort if going that far north. Uncharted territory for me as I have only ever covered the bit of the country south of Northampton!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

T7 and TTotal - you're on!

Sounds like it's going to be great fun.

And don't worry, TTotal, we won't stop off for more shopping! Or, er...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, or those constant "just powdering my nose" breaks either ! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A T7 sandwich it is then, ....Mustard ? Â ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

There is NO reply to that that is ON TOPIC - naughty boy - you are trying to get me in trouble!

So did we decide what day then? Sat 28th?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PORKER = SAUSAGE

You cant have either a sausage without mustard (IMOHO of course) : or A sausage without meet (bit tenous that one) or a meet without a sandwich!

Happy Pig then....!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

John

You seem to have taken over from where I left off! 

NOW girls and boys, no flirting mid thread, take it to the flame room or IM each other!! : ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!

If the drive up's going to be like the pre-meet (meat?) posts, I'm going to laugh myself into a hedge!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can someone tell me where the bloody hell this meet is likely to be. I want to book some O/N accommodation near to the end of the hoon. ;D ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah come on Stu what u got planned for us 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

my oh my.....how big this thread has become.

Paul - any thoughts I had on a midlands meet would have been to start in Warwickshire and end up in well, north warwickshire or staffs.

We are provisionally good for a midlands based meet but we will all find it difficult to book accomodation over the festive break, being christmas and New Year and all. On top of that the social secretary has just informed me it'll be difficult to do an overnighter (ie: hoon then go out for a beer and a cuzza) as we have family commitments that weekend.

So.......after starting this thread I'm not backing out just saying it'll be difficult for us to come along and stay the night - depending on where we decide to finally meet :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers Stu ;D

I've already promised Anne that I would take her away for the night of 28th, so the only way I can come is to book somewhere. So if I book somewhere in Staffs or Warickshire, then I'll be somewhere near?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Stu organise the cruise then people can book places if they want to around the surrounding area ,
what kind of route did u have in mind?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Am I sleeping on my boot rack then ? I am def coming, just a finishing place will help, then I'll find the nearest TravelLodge.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu:

No real idea where we can start the meet, As i'm not that familiar with the back roads of the midlands. My suggestion would be to meet on the M40/M5 or M6. I know of a few roads around Staffs, but not enough to form a route (not got the time either at the moment).

Could manage a day trip instead of a day/night away, but given the distances that most would travel, an overnight would make more sense. I can't see any major problem with somewhere to stay, as i'm sure the Midlands is not the most popular Xmas holiday retreat  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We need to take care that we do not run out of time here. That would be a big shame ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Can i make a suggestion here!!
Meet at M6 J14 travel lodge and pub.
Head off to uttoxeter ,then over to ashborn ,buxton and surrounding areas ,i used to take my bike out this way and are nice roads with a few quaint pubs in the areas.
If this is acceptable i'll see if i can arange it better and more detailed as long as Stu-oxford doesnt mind


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Jonah, that junction...is it on a Motorway ?
Is it M1, M5, M6, Please expand.?Travellodge is handy.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Last post modified


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Right, I'm booked in for the night of the 28th Dec!

I've booked the 5* Birmingham Marriott. Well it was cheap for a 5* and does look good ;D

Cost is Â£99 per person per night 
or
Â£140 per room per night.

http://www.marriott.com/dpp/PropertyPag ... Code=BHXBH : : :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have just booked the same hotel, my first time in this place.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stu, and the rest of you guys, why not also book into the Marriott too, a good chance for a MIDLANDS XMAS PARTY (ish) ? T7 , and ccc, why dont you two guys stay up and have a team evening too !Its only Â£90 inc breakfast, unless you use the pay tv channel Mark . Come on guys , a good excuse for another party ! Its easy to book the hotel on the web too.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Ninety quid? To stay in Birmingham? In December?They'd have to pay me a lot more than that. ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Birmingham is my second home for nights out 8) coukld show u some nice Bars if u like 8)
Legs eleven 
spirmint rhyno 8) good but pricey


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Stu - any more thoughts?

T7 - still interested?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It looks to me like this meet is dying....................


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Going,

Going,

Gone ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

guys dont think I can do 28th after all. have a duty visit to do over that weekend which is now looking fairly immovable. sorry :-[

sandwich another day...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

see what I mean..... 

going.....

going.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, bugger it then, just about to cancel that hotel.

Hmmm.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My res. is now cancelled.

SNA FU again.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So T7 and ccc, then no sandwich either, pah !


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Fancy a smorgasbord on the Sunday then, if T7 won't come out to play? :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why not, lets do this in private, unless anyone fancies a meet ...but I guess its just us.Will IM u .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If it's a larger meet, then I'm still game on.... if it's just the 2 of you, well I've got better things to do that watch OLD people having too much fun : :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris ? What d'ya reckon then ?Are we ditching the lad ? :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Fancy a smorgasbord on the Sunday then, if T7 won't come out to play? :


Where are we off to then ? s'mor gas board doesnt sound too hot.....sounds a bit odd (my house is all electric anyhow!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Let's go for it. Youngsters welcome so long as they show a bit of respect ;D ;D

Cocoa and biscuits at mine, then? Bring your own slippers.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris so IM details then ! 8)


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

My plans have recently changed, and now I'm certainly up for a run on the Sunday in the Hants/Berks/Wilts area.

Where shall we meet?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All hands to the pumps, who wants a half day out on Sunday, at least 3 more TT's required , Come on , then we can meet say Pangbourne/Wallingford area ...keep posting will check again on Friday. Merry Christmas everyone. John


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to butt-in, but any chance of a quick re-cap of the last 6/7 pages so that (on the odd chance) I'm free, I might find you? (or is this a *private meet*)
(Mrs jonno is about to sprog so I might have a reasonably cast iron reason if I can't make it ;D ) :-

Where?
When?
What time?

cheers
jonno


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Usual story, a storming start, quite a flurry of interest, then as soon as a room or two is booked the numbers decline and then ..............................dead.

At present we have

ccc Basingstoke Area
TTotal Southampton Area
Jonno 
tt-tony

A couple more guys PLEASE show interest then ccc and I will get a panic plan together


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

And what was ur thinking


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> *Deleted my post becasue in retrospect i cant be arsed to get into anything*


Thanks for the input , well done and good effort. Only 1 swear word,


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

From what i could see there was no hijacks and alot of people up for this ,but no forth coming itinery


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Mate, this event has expired, it is deceased, it is an ex-event, it is no longer, this event I can safely say has gone orf.

But there is the Monday Midnight Meet (nothing to do with 3M) on 30th, a long way down for you !


----------

